# How 'bout some COVID-safe virtual field trips?



## Murrmurr (Feb 25, 2021)

About 25 min long.


----------



## Pinky (Feb 25, 2021)

Murrmurr said:


> This one is about 25min long.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Fascinating video!


----------



## Murrmurr (Feb 25, 2021)

About 30 minutes long. But, hey, you don't have to walk.

Museum of Automata.


----------



## Marie5656 (Feb 25, 2021)




----------



## Pinky (Feb 25, 2021)

Murrmurr said:


> About 30 minutes long. But, hey, you don't have to walk.
> 
> Museum of Automata.


Brilliant stuff


----------



## Murrmurr (Feb 25, 2021)

Virtual tour of a virtual tour of the Titanic (a little over 20 min)


----------



## Murrmurr (Feb 26, 2021)

Madame Tussauds Hollywood


----------



## Murrmurr (Feb 27, 2021)

The Failed Museum of Failure


----------



## Pinky (Feb 28, 2021)

Murrmurr said:


> Virtual tour of a virtual tour of the Titanic (a little over 20 min)


Hauntingly beautiful.


----------



## Murrmurr (Feb 28, 2021)

Pinky said:


> Hauntingly beautiful.


It's pretty cool how they had the names of some of the guests on the doors of their rooms.


----------



## RadishRose (Feb 28, 2021)

I've put them all in my Watch Later queue.
I love YouTube.


----------



## lia (Feb 28, 2021)

this is a very nice idea. i will have to look at these later.


----------



## Murrmurr (Mar 9, 2021)

A tour of Slab City, a city in California with no laws (and no services), with a quick stop along the way at (toxic?) Salton Sea Beach.


----------



## Murrmurr (Mar 10, 2021)

RadishRose said:


> I've put them all in my Watch Later queue.
> I love YouTube.


Me too! It's on my Roku TV, but it's much easier to navigate from my PC, so to watch youtube on my TV, first I save the vids I want to watch to my library using my PC, then I sit back in my recliner and watch them on the TV.


----------



## RadishRose (Mar 10, 2021)

On Sunday, my grandson brought over his Virtual Reality system. I put it on, squeezed the trigger and was transported into another world, truly. It was breathtaking!.

The roller coaster was amazing... felt it in my stomach. It's 360 degrees, so I could turn my head and see the trees and highways off in the distance.

Touring Rome was so beautiful; the Trevi Fountain, all the people I was with, inside the Parthenon, the Colosseum!

I soared the Alps into valleys and over hills in a flight gliding suit, hung out with a pride of lions in a beautiful setting; it felt so real, as did the bulls in Pamplona. I even glided over NYC and around buildings.


----------

